# Έρευνα για νομικούς μεταφραστές από το πανεπιστήμιο του Πόρτσμουθ



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2013)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
μου ήρθε το παρακάτω με μέιλ, και είπα να το ανεβάσω εδώ μήπως ενδιαφέρει και κάποιον άλλο.

1) The briefing of legal translators worldwide in all languages is being studied as part of a PhD project at the University of Portsmouth (UK). If you are a legal translator, the researcher, Juliette Scott, would be extremely grateful for your help. Completing the survey only takes 5-10 minutes, and it can be accessed online here: http://protra.wufoo.com/forms/legal-translators-how-are-you-briefed/ 

Please feel free to repost the survey link wherever you think is relevant.
There is also a little project website here: http://briefing.protrads.com/ 

2) The NIFTY project seeks to examine how the use of specialized electronic corpora (collections of texts), compiled by translators themselves, can assist legal translators with target language terminology in specific legal genres (that participants choose).

The NIFTY methodology applies to all language pairs, and results of participation will be anonymized. It has also been developed to take as little time as possible (around 30 minutes in the pilot study), so as to be useful to working translators. 

Participation includes a free training pack (15-minute video and handbook), in return for some summary feedback via two fast and easy to complete online forms or directly by email. 

The registration form can be found here:
http://protra.wufoo.eu/forms/nifty-participant-information-registration-form/ 

You can also email the researcher for more information at niftyGR [COLOR="#FF0000"][at][/COLOR] protrads.com


----------

